# Countering the unbrella!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 5, 2002)

> A question to Modern Players how would counter an opponent with a umbrella cover.



Not sure if this is what your asking. If someone tried to counter my #1 or #12 strike with an unmbrella block, I would rechamber my strike before impact and jam my opponent's stike into their face with my live hand. Afterwards I would counter strike what ever targets were available.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2002)

I'd try to back up and defang the snake (hit the hand holding the stick). Jamming it with the live hand and using a punyo also seems an option. I'd have to see the attack to say for sure! I'm picturing it in a certain way.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 6, 2002)

Renegade,
"Balintawaking" there, eh?  If they were mid-umbrelling, I'd step in and punch with my live hand.  That's one option.  Otherwise, if I caught it before it got into action, I'd abort and hit elsewhere.

Dan


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 16, 2002)

I think it depends on how the other person is using the umbrella.  If they are using it offensively (striking or defanging) and timed properly, it will be hard to counter, pull back your strike?  If they are using it defensively (blocking your stick) might be able to clear the path with the live hand and strike again.  If the person is umbrella-ing BEFORE the strike gets there then its easy, transition to another target.


----------

